# Remote secret water wells DIY drilling ( out law well )



## easyshack (Dec 25, 2012)

We needed a place to go, but buying land is high. But remote land with no water or electric is 75% off. After purchasing a owner finance 20 acre tract. we begin to get it ready for weekend fun or must do survival depending on whats happening.
We wanted water, that we only knew about. permitted wells can be taken away from you. You lose water rights when wells are pernitted. also when wells are permitted, they put a GPS location on them, to find them later.

Paying a driller for a water well was 10k to 20k. so did some research, and we rented a portable water well drilling rig. The rig was full size, 10ft drill pipe and will drill a 8" bore hole. we only need a 6" bore hole for a 4" casing. Rig rental was 650 per day, 3 day minuim. Screen casing was addtional 250.00. we now have a remote water well, that is not on the radar ( out law well) un permited. Well is about 185ft deep. took 3 1/2 days to do. You can live without TV, music and Mcdonalds, but no one can make it without water. We set a surflow solar pump, and 2 180 watt panels. well does 2100 gallons per day. keep 1000 gallon tank filled, then over flows into pond, to keep pond fresh and fish healthy. The hole deal, rig rental, pump, solar panels and well control box was less than a used car. ( 3420.00).
Here is where i got my info, if it helps anyone DrillCat.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sand points are easy cheap and work well in areas that have water at 25 feet. They have been used for many years and can be put in by anyone with out anyone knowing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if a sand pint would work in a place like Houston.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We did very much the same thing on our property. No way we could afford the permitted well and to be honest we just didn't
want to be on the radar as having a well either. We burried the tanks though and after testing two solar panels and pump we
removed them and put them under ground near by too - for later. We have a hand pump. I go to this property about 15x
a year and about a 3rd of the time we test the hand pump. The water is good, but I still use filtration and chemical treatment
as I'm just kind of OCD about that kind of thing. 

By the way depending on your soil and such there are hand drill systems you can buy for less than $1k. My brother wanted
to do the rig way though so we did; we hit water at 66 feet and found another aquifer at about 180 that seemed the best.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I wonder if a sand pint would work in a place like Houston.


I would like to know the answer to this question as well....

punch


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I wonder if a sand pint would work in a place like Houston.


 It is not hard to find out where underground water runs now days and how deep it is a little research should produce government made charts.

This thread has a link to some Information and videos.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/urban-rural-survival/2111-rural-survival.html


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

punch said:


> I would like to know the answer to this question as well....
> 
> punch


 I went to the usgs.gov site and figured out that there is an aquifer under me.. And that it's right now at 135' deep so the sand point will come up a tad short. Punch, I'd go the the site and under their site search type water table. It will take you to a few places where you can pick from a map and see your geography.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check local the Feds maps are of ten not what your looking for


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I wonder if a sand pint would work in a place like Houston.


I was planting grape vines in Houston (Spring / South Montgomery Co to be exact - 75386-1460) and after I dug 3 holes, I took a break to eat. The holes were 2 feet deep and 2 feet across.
When I was done eating my sandwich, they had filled up with water - almost to about 3" of the top. You should have NO issue getting water in a city that has subsidence of 6" a year (the neighborhood over by Willow Brook Mall on 1960 sunk 8" one year).


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

easyshack said:


> ..You can live without TV, music and Mcdonalds, but no one can make it without water...


Right, if I was buying a bugout location I'd try to make damn sure it was within easy travelling distance of a river or lake where I could regularly go to fill up my containers.
Wells and springs are fine in theory but carry the risk of drying up or being poisoned or taken over by zombs, or even being bulldozed like Donald Trump allegedly did to a farmers spring in Scotland. (0:35)-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sand points are easy cheap and work well in areas that have water at 25 feet. They have been used for many years and can be put in by anyone with out anyone knowing.


They work at 35' also.


----------

